# Horribly lost on starting business



## BlackBoar (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, this is my first post in the business forums (I just reached the requirements!) I want to start by saying thank you to anyone reading this.

Let me explain who I am for a moment.

I am a youtuber who lives in TORONTO, CANADA who is looking to promote and sell soap and body products through my already established youtube presence.  I took up soap making sometime last year, starting with MP then moved to CP. I have made 3 MP loafs and 6 CP loafs that I have tested on myself and am comfortable sending to a group of testers through my youtube channel. I'm no where near where I want to be to sell by itself, but people donate to me and I'm trying to give them treats as a thank you for their support.

I have joined two guilds (the first didn't have the right insurance for me) and already purchased insurance (as I was told even if you give soap away for free it's a good idea to have it, even if not required). I had called the guild originally before purchasing to make sure I wouldn't encounter any other roadblocks.


(edit) I have now registered my business name.

I am familiar with labeling requirements but I must have missed the part in the Canadian version where it said that PO boxes aren't allowed. I remember reading that you could simply list a website. I looked at labels of other artisan soaps in Canada and they didn't appear to list an actual address but perhaps their address could easily be found through their company name.

I also asked someone working at the guild if I'd have to worry about homeowners insurance and if theirs would be sufficient and it all seemed fine.

So...

(TLDR) question : How can I protect my identity when I have had to conceal mine through my youtube channel because of potential stalkers (an ongoing, real problem I've had to face in the past)? Can I use my PO BOX? Can I rent a kitchen in Toronto to manufacture and use that address on my products instead of my home address?




Thank you very much for all your help and kindness.

-SJ


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 30, 2016)

I think local government offices would be the best bet for running something from home, then the landlord to see if there is anything in the contract about it. Be specific as there might be some clauses that don't apply - for example, I can run a business from my home as long as it doesn't interfere with the neighbours by being noisy/dusty etc - so soaping is okay as long as I don't swear too much when the pine tar sets up in the bucket!

It sounds like you are set on selling and the feedback is only for changes to recipes. In which case I would fully register and all that as it saves you headaches as well as protecting the company name. 

As for the address, there I can't help you. It's a requirement in many places and I do think that the fears are overestimated. Even with a PO box, if someone is set on finding you they can wait at the box to see who comes........


----------



## BlackBoar (Jul 30, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think local government offices would be the best bet for running something from home, then the landlord to see if there is anything in the contract about it. Be specific as there might be some clauses that don't apply - for example, I can run a business from my home as long as it doesn't interfere with the neighbours by being noisy/dusty etc - so soaping is okay as long as I don't swear too much when the pine tar sets up in the bucket!
> 
> It sounds like you are set on selling and the feedback is only for changes to recipes. In which case I would fully register and all that as it saves you headaches as well as protecting the company name.
> 
> As for the address, there I can't help you. It's a requirement in many places and I do think that the fears are overestimated. Even with a PO box, if someone is set on finding you they can wait at the box to see who comes........



Thank you for responding, I'll do that. 

I wanted to come up with a solid based recipe for "ethical" palm and palm free so I can build more intricate designs from there, as well as what scents I should stock. 

I just registered my business name and am waiting for the paper work.

Several people in my community have been doxxed and people have sent death threats and ****ography to their homes, so it's certainly possible.

That's actually why I set up my PO box so far away from my home and was not opening up to receiving anything by mail, only including it as a return address in case the package needed to be returned to sender. I already have a couple people who have tried to find me and one waited for me at the wrong location thinking I'd be there. So it's very frustrating trying to set this up.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 30, 2016)

I am in Canada, in London.  I went to city hall before any registering , they told me that I can only manifacture CP soaps in my own home.  Apartments I do not think your landlord will let you do it. La belling is very important.  Lindalu knows what she is saying , you can sell or gift without business name, but I would think you need to register the business.  I had done it onl line and got the number immediately,  I think. Pretty easy and it costs 55 dollars for 5 years. 
There is not way, physical address or PO box, but PO box is not free.  When you are scared for identity thief , just take out the Ethernet cable or disconnect from internet.  HC have a right to check you, and your products.  They must have an address. I am selling for some time, and so far no one was trying to find me,  they have the address on every label
TEG it seems that our regulation is pretty similar.  I can not sell from home, only when I sell on line ......  We can not put any sign on house or the grass. They explained that it could interfere with the bylaws


----------



## BlackBoar (Jul 30, 2016)

Dahila said:


> I am in Canada, in London.  I went to city hall before any registering , they told me that I can only manifacture CP soaps in my own home.  Apartments I do not think your landlord will let you do it. La belling is very important.  Lindalu knows what she is saying , you can sell or gift without business name, but I would think you need to register the business.  I had done it onl line and got the number immediately,  I think. Pretty easy and it costs 55 dollars for 5 years.
> There is not way, physical address or PO box, but PO box is not free.  When you are scared for identity thief , just take out the Ethernet cable or disconnect from internet.  HC have a right to check you, and your products.  They must have an address. I am selling for some time, and so far no one was trying to find me,  they have the address on every label
> TEG it seems that our regulation is pretty similar.  I can not sell from home, only when I sell on line ......  We can not put any sign on house or the grass. They explained that it could interfere with the bylaws



So does that mean that the rules are different for Melt and Pour? Could I do MP in an apartment? That'd give me something to work with.

I am reading a post by Lindy where she says she uses a PO BOX but it is from 2008. The US rules say you cannot use a PO BOX for your company address, but they don't explicitly say that in the Canadian label literature. 

I am reading also that you can rent kitchen space in Toronto if you can't home manufacture, but I'm wondering how that works with the address on the label, if the label should include the place of business or the place of manufacture.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh I do not know about MP, I would think it is is the same process,  I know that girls have problem to get the percentage what of ingredients in MP base they buy from suppliers.  Put your attention on it.  Labelling is the same. Two language at least identification the product  soap/savon.   All warnings must be English and french, all instruction.  Lot number, and best before, but I put it only on creams and lotions.  On soap I do not. just two languages.  I heard that we can not use box anymore.  Lindalu is in constant conctact with Health Canada and she is the best source...Ask Lindalu on facebook she will answer all question.) I can link you to the page .https://www.facebook.com/groups/canadiansoapmakers/


----------

